# Bells spent at TIY



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 27, 2013)

I passed all 4 of Gracie's checks, and tt'ed a few days in anticipation of getting the emporium.....and nothing. So I have time traveled up to a month after the time I passed and still nothing....its definitely been more than 30 days since I've gotten TIY.....I read that you have to spend 100k+ there though, I'm not sure how much I've spent (I'm just assuming its not enough since I don't have the emporium yet). Is there any way to tell how much you've spent? I have been buying every furniture item TIY has had in stock every day in hopes of getting it but I don't want to keep wasting all my money on random junk I don't want lol.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 27, 2013)

No way to tell how much you've spent, as far as I know. But after you've had your first Gracie visit, you should only need to spend 30k more at most (because it's 70k for Gracie to show up).


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh, really? That makes it so much easier LOL....thanks! I've been hoarding all this stuff and just putting it in letters to my villagers so I will keep doing this for a few more days!


----------



## charmed girl (Aug 27, 2013)

I try and buy all the furniture and the K.K song every day, even though you might not need the song it's another 3,200 bells to add to the tally. And every bell counts!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Aug 27, 2013)

Ha, yeah, my strategy is also just to buy everything 
And then unloading them to my villagers in letters, disguised as thoughtful presents...


----------

